# Vasks' Piano Quartet



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone know/like this composition? I love it! Only got acquainted with it recently through youtube and bought the cd (Trio Parnassus) right after. Somehow it strikes a good balance of tonality and dissonance which suits me perfectly.

I think Vasks is becoming my favorite living composer. I have to admit I still have trouble appreciating modern music, but Vasks hits all the proper chords for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, I like his music very much. These two recordings are superb:


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

I do not know this piece, but I am familiar with some of his choral music. A great living composer, yes!!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's another CD well worth a listen:


----------



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'm currently downloading the Trio Parnassus recording. The audio samples for his "Episodi e canto perpetuo" sound interesting as well.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for listening! My favorite movement of the lot is Quasi Una Passacaglia; I really really enjoy the string ostinato there.


----------

